# Deafness and Sign Language in Masonry



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 8, 2018)

Good afternoon, Brethren.

Have any of you ever come across meetings or ritual work done in Sign Language? I have a deaf friend who is interested in Masonry, but putting him through the degrees would present at least two problems:

1. No members of the lodge know how to sign, and thus cannot interpret for him (I communicate with him through Facebook Messenger).
2. Even if we did have a Mason interpreter, we would not be able to hoodwink him without him missing all spoken portions of the degrees.

While I've asked our Grand Lecturer how we would go about this, I was wondering if anyone else had been in this situation and, if so, how they overcame it. Even if you haven't seen this situation, what would you opine?

I should clarify that this individual has not been to meet-ups, nor has he taken steps to become a Mason; as of right now, I'm treating his scenario as a hypothetical.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 8, 2018)

I've not heard of this, but certainly there was a Lodge here of Blind Brothers post ww1 and also we have a ritual book from that time in braille. I have also seen several vision impaired brothers who were great ritualists but I've actually never heard (no pun intended) of a deaf man being initiated.. I would go to google - but if it was to proceed, local brothers would need to support. I guess you would only need one interpreter.. but if the man is not good at lip reading, he might end up socially isolated in lodge ?


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 8, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I've not heard of this, but certainly there was a Lodge here of Blind Brothers post ww1 and also we have a ritual book from that time in braille. I have also seen several vision impaired brothers who were great ritualists but I've actually never heard (no pun intended) of a deaf man being initiated.. I would go to google - but if it was to proceed, local brothers would need to support. I guess you would only need one interpreter.. but if the man is not good at lip reading, he might end up socially isolated in lodge ?


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.

I don't want to invite him to any of our meet-ups and get his hopes up just to end up telling him that we can't accommodate for his participation; at least, not until I can figure out how it would be successfully done.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe it's Indiana that has a lodge set up to handle candidates with disabilities. Not sure how common it is, or in how many states you can see it, but I'd reach out to your GL and see what accommodations they may be able to make.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 9, 2018)

chrmc said:


> I believe it's Indiana that has a lodge set up to handle candidates with disabilities. Not sure how common it is, or in how many states you can see it, but I'd reach out to your GL and see what accommodations they may be able to make.


Thanks 

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Sep 9, 2018)

Brother Brandon, reach out to MWPGM Glen Cook here on the forum. He is a Past Grand Master of Masons in Utah.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Brother Brandon, reach out to MWPGM Glen Cook here on the forum. He is a Past Grand Master of Masons in Utah.


Our jurisprudence committee is discussing the matter now (and by now, I mean as I’m typing this!).


----------



## Matt L (Sep 9, 2018)

Outstanding Sir!!!


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 9, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Our jurisprudence committee is discussing the matter now (and by now, I mean as I’m typing this!).


I spoke with RW Bro. Travis McGuire about it yesterday, and he too found the question to be very perplexing.

I'm impressed that y'all are already talking about it, given that I brought it up to him only yesterday afternoon!

Before he left, I told him that I had one more question, to which he replied, " It's not a scenario regarding a one-armed, one-legged man, is it?" Cracked me up. He's a great guy.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Sep 9, 2018)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> I spoke with RW Bro. Travis McGuire about it yesterday, and he too found the question to be very perplexing.
> 
> I'm impressed that y'all are already talking about it, given that I brought it up to him only yesterday afternoon!
> 
> ...



MWPGM Glen, reacted to this thread and has brought it to the attention of the JP Committee.   Another reason I love this forum.  Outstanding group of Brother's here from all over the world.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2018)

Matt L said:


> MWPGM Glen, reacted to this thread and has brought it to the attention of the JP Committee.   Another reason I love this forum.  Outstanding group of Brother's here from all over the world.


Well, to clarify, WB Travis brought it to the GM who brought it to the JP Chair who brought it to the Committee.  We are discussing. The chair will take it back to the GM, who may make a decision.   A bit bureaucratic, but it works. One of the benefits of being a small jurisdiction is that we can react quickly, and we have a really responsive GM.  Some of us have been G Lecturers as well, as it is an appointed position in our jurisdiction, and usually no more than two terms.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2018)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> I spoke with RW Bro. Travis McGuire about it yesterday, and he too found the question to be very perplexing.
> ....
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app



It is perplexing. Assuming we have a brother who can sign, that must mean  we don’t use a hoodwink. Same for lip reading. Or even speech to text. Is the hoodwink  a part of the ritual the GM can waive?  Should he?  The MM information is communicated in a particular physical positioning in our ritual. Is that to be waived as well?  

Can the individual comply with the MM ob that if he hears a plea of distress he is to come to the aid of a brother (I’ve purposely paraphrased)? 

We are a mouth to ear jurisdiction, though we allow a candidate cipher. Unless the signing brother is willing to be the coach, how does the candidate learn?  

The socialization aspect has been noted. What if the person who signs isn’t at a meeting, a function ?  One of the great benefits of the fraternity is traveling. Now, admittedly, I’ve  understood very little of the Romanian and Bulgarian rituals I’ve witnessed, and I was able to rely on my knowledge of various rituals, but for other than ritual, what does he do?  

Perplexing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 9, 2018)

A few years back, a congenitally deaf man petitioned one of the Lodges in my District. The then Grand Master asked the Committee on Work if there were some way he could be accepted. After much discussion, the Committee ruled that he could not, as there was no way he could hear or understand what transpires during certain parts of the Degree conferrals.


----------



## Symthrell (Sep 10, 2018)

I am wondering if for the part of the ritual that requires a hoodwink if the candidate that is deaf could touch the hands of the man signing and feel the words signed. I know that might seem odd but it was the way that Helen Keller was able to communicate.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 10, 2018)

Symthrell said:


> I am wondering if for the part of the ritual that requires a hoodwink if the candidate that is deaf could touch the hands of the man signing and feel the words signed. I know that might seem odd but it was the way that Helen Keller was able to communicate.


That's called tactile signing; unfortunately, not many ASL speakers know it.

Good idea, though.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Sep 10, 2018)

Symthrell said:


> I am wondering if for the part of the ritual that requires a hoodwink if the candidate that is deaf could touch the hands of the man signing and feel the words signed. I know that might seem odd but it was the way that Helen Keller was able to communicate.


This may sound odd, but does anyone have a set of google glasses or similar for under the hoodwink?  Just a thought.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

LK600 said:


> This may sound odd, but does anyone have a set of google glasses or similar for under the hoodwink?  Just a thought.


But would not that defeat the ritualistic purpose of the hoodwink?


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 10, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> But would not that defeat the ritualistic purpose of the hoodwink?


Silly as it may sound, how about the use of sunglasses?

This way, the candidate is still able to understand what's being signed. He'd still be able to see, of course, but not to the same degree as everyone else.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> Silly as it may sound, how about the use of sunglasses?
> 
> This way, the candidate is still able to understand what's being signed. He'd still be able to see, of course, but not to the same degree as everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Recall the rather precise language of the Utah EA degree describing the purpose of the HW. Would beholding some of the lodge be consistent with that language?


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 10, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Recall the rather precise language of the Utah EA degree describing the purpose of the HW. Would beholding some of the lodge be consistent with that language?


It would not.

That being written, exceptions have been made in other cases. A good example, I think, would be that of providing chairs to those with bad knees during portions of the degree when the candidate does not regularly sit (which would also conflict with the wording of any of the three Utah degrees).

The other few examples that I'm aware of require more detail than I'm comfortable sharing in a public forum, but if such exceptions are already made due to necessity, I personally believe that a candidate's deafness is something that's worth accommodation.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 10, 2018)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> It would not.
> 
> That being written, exceptions have been made in other cases. A good example, I think, would be that of providing chairs to those with bad knees during portions of the degree when the candidate does not regularly sit (which would also conflict with the wording of any of the three Utah degrees).
> 
> ...


*that I'm NOT comfortable sharing in a public forum

I thought that I should clarify.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator (Sep 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> But would not that defeat the ritualistic purpose of the hoodwink?



WEll. Actually the sing language translator could be in a different room all together doing the translating the ritual and thus the candidate would not see inside the lodge. Would that be somehow acceptable. The translator would have to be a brother first for sure and he should be able to attend in every meeting that the deaf person attends to.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> But would not that defeat the ritualistic purpose of the hoodwink?



I don't think so I guess.  He would still have the hoodwink over his face so the only thing he would see is the words/image of the translator being superimposed over the lens (which would be under the hoodwink) but nothing else.  Of course, that might bring up other concerns...


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 11, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I don't think so I guess.  He would still have the hoodwink over his face so the only thing he would see is the words/image of the translator being superimposed over the lens (which would be under the hoodwink) but nothing else.  Of course, that might bring up other concerns...


Ahh. Are you saying transmit to the glasses?


----------



## LK600 (Sep 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Ahh. Are you saying transmit to the glasses?



Yes.  Though I do not know how financially feasible this option might be, nor if it might violate another area (I'll leave that to people more experienced than I).


----------



## texanmason (Sep 11, 2018)

I believe Warren Lodge #310 in PA has raised a deaf Brother before. However, it was highly dependent on PA work, as it is far more narrative than dramatic (compared to other Jurisdictions).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow! I am constantly learning something here!


----------



## Symthrell (Sep 11, 2018)

It just seems to me there has to be a way to work around this. If a man would make a good brother then we shouldn't let his lack of hearing be something that stops his chances of joining.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a  toughie, but its always good to go back to basics and our guiding principles; if we are a group of good men looking to help others, and we want to attract other good men, assuming this man will not be a financial burden and is also a good man, then we should seriously consider how we can make him a member of our fraternity.. 

And well done Bro Brandon on your approach to this problem, this situation does requires caution, it is never good to create an expectation in someone you cannot fulfill. Further, while I think on first view it is a good idea, it is a problem which will best be met by the wisdom of a group, bearing in mind you will need lots of help to make this happen.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 11, 2018)

Bloke said:


> It's a  toughie, but its always good to go back to basics and our guiding principles; if we are a group of good men looking to help others, and we want to attract other good men, assuming this man will not be a financial burden and is also a good man, then we should seriously consider how we can make him a member of our fraternity..
> 
> And well done Bro Brandon on your approach to this problem, this situation does requires caution, it is never good to create an expectation in someone you cannot fulfill. Further, while I think on first view it is a good idea, it is a problem which will best be met by the wisdom of a group, bearing in mind you will need lots of help to make this happen.


Thank you brother.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Sep 12, 2018)

Rochester Lodge #21 in Rochester Minnesota has a very active Mason who's deaf.  He's also very active in Scottish Rite, having received the KCCH last year (that's where I know him.)  Of course, there's no hoodwink in Scottish Rite.  You might contact Rochester Lodge to find out how they handled the craft degrees.  http://www.se-mn-masons.org/


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 12, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Rochester Lodge #21 in Rochester Minnesota has a very active Mason who's deaf.  He's also very active in Scottish Rite, having received the KCCH last year (that's where I know him.)  Of course, there's no hoodwink in Scottish Rite.  You might contact Rochester Lodge to find out how they handled the craft degrees.  http://www.se-mn-masons.org/


Thanks. Msg sent.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 12, 2018)

http://www.masonforum.com/viewthread/7109/#19704

This subject was touched upon on another site.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 12, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> http://www.masonforum.com/viewthread/7109/#19704
> 
> This subject was touched upon on another site.


Yes. Anderson ‘s and Mackey.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd like to thank each of you so far for you input.

I'd also like to thank you Bro. Cook for working on finding a solution. I truly did not expect my question to be addressed so quickly. I'll make sure to thank Bro. McGuire for getting in touch with you so quickly.

Coming together like this to work on puzzles that one or two members are facing is, I think, a wonderful example of what Masonry is all about.

All y'all are awesome.

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Sep 13, 2018)

texanmason said:


> I believe Warren Lodge #310 in PA has raised a deaf Brother before. However, it was highly dependent on PA work, as it is far more narrative than dramatic (compared to other Jurisdictions).



Indeed they did.  Warren lodge is within my district and Brother Bobby Barden is a wonderful person and a great addition to their Lodge and the Craft. 

I was not able to attend the degrees but it would not be difficult to adapt the use of the hoodwink in the EA degree, which in PA is the only degree in which a hoodwink is used.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Sep 15, 2018)

Historically ANY physical impairment was a disqualification for membership, but over the years many jurisdictions have modified this 'rule' to one extent of another. I just consulted the 'Constitution and Laws' of my own jurisdiction, the GL of Scotland, and found that Law 167 specificially prohibits the initiation of  a 'deaf-mute'. It does NOT, however,  specify exactly what degree of hearing impairment this covers. It specifically leaves to the lodges the discretion to initiate those who are visually or physically impaired. 

I am personally aware of brethren with severe hearing loss, but not completely deaf, being initiated into a Scottish lodge.


----------



## Philip Olivan (Jul 17, 2019)

Greetings to the Brethren of Freemasonry all over the world!

I would like to introduce myself as Worshipful Brother Philip Mark U. Olivan. I am profoundly Deaf, and I use sign language. I also wear hearing aids, can lipread and speak, but not perfectly.

I was initiated, passed and raised at Granada Hills Lodge #378 under the jurisdiction of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of California in 2005/2006. I also passed the Master Mason Proficiency Examination. I also served as Junior Steward in 2007.

Then in 2009, I relocated to Naga City, Philippines and joined Naga City Masonic Lodge #257 as a dual member. I was just installed as the Master of this Lodge this February.

Based on my research, I haven't found any Deaf Mason who served as the Master of his Lodge in the history.

As far as I know, there are 2 Deaf Masons in California, and yes, there's a Deaf Mason from Warren Lodge under the jurisdiction of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania.


So if anyone here has a question about accepting Deaf men into their Lodges, I would love to answer your questions.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 17, 2019)

Philip Olivan said:


> Greetings to the Brethren of Freemasonry all over the world!
> 
> I would like to introduce myself as Worshipful Brother Philip Mark U. Olivan. I am profoundly Deaf, and I use sign language. I also wear hearing aids, can lipread and speak, but not perfectly.
> 
> ...




Congratulations on your journey to being Worshipful Master of your Lodge.  I certainly hope that more hearing impaired and deaf men find their way to our Fraternity and we do what is necessary to bring them in and help them prosper as has been the case with you.

One note for the record, it is the RIGHT Worshipful Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania.  We have to do everything differently here!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 17, 2019)

Philip Olivan said:


> Greetings to the Brethren of Freemasonry all over the world!
> 
> I would like to introduce myself as Worshipful Brother Philip Mark U. Olivan. I am profoundly Deaf, and I use sign language. I also wear hearing aids, can lipread and speak, but not perfectly.
> 
> ...


Please reply so I have a reminder.

I am aware of a couple of deaf men in our Constitution - I will find out if they have been Master. I am also aware of a current applicant here who is deaf.

Congratulation on becoming WM ! I would be surprised to discover you are the only one...


----------



## Philip Olivan (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for the greetings!

Here's the reply so you have a reminder.




Bloke said:


> Please reply so I have a reminder.
> 
> I am aware of a couple of deaf men in our Constitution - I will find out if they have been Master. I am also aware of a current applicant here who is deaf.
> 
> Congratulation on becoming WM ! I would be surprised to discover you are the only one...


----------



## Bloke (Jul 25, 2019)

Philip Olivan said:


> Thank you so much for the greetings!
> 
> Here's the reply so you have a reminder.


Yes, I have found out you are not alone - there is a PM at Lilydale Lodge who was profoundly deaf going through the Chair..


----------



## Philip Olivan (Jul 29, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Yes, I have found out you are not alone - there is a PM at Lilydale Lodge who was profoundly deaf going through the Chair..



Do you happen to have his name? Or his contact?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 29, 2019)

Philip Olivan said:


> Do you happen to have his name? Or his contact?


Ah.. that's tricky. I cannot give it out.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes, now aware of two Deaf PMs in our Constitution.


----------

